# Brake Rotor Hub Covers



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ecklers Corvette has some Chrome and Powder Coated Machined Hub Covers for the 05-09 Corvettes...does anyone make such an item for the late model GTO's?
kicks06
Dallas, Ga


----------

